# Custom stained glass



## RosieRedfoot (Oct 31, 2012)

My mom does custom stained glass work (I used to help out too). If anyone on here wants any custom glass of tortoises or other pets, scenery, etc. feel free to pm me. With holidays coming up they make great gifts! Can do something as small as an ornament to sun catcher size. My mom is located in Alaska but does very high quality work and ships it out well packaged! I'll try to post example pictures of her work.. I told her she should make a 3D tortoise! 


Also, if this should be in the marketplace I apologize in advance!


----------

